# The M&P Shield is death, long live the M&P Shield



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

A while ago I sold my M&P Shield out of frustration. The gun had issues and was just not reliable anymore. Well – I knew that it was s only my particular gun.
My old Shield had thousands of rounds trough it without any problems, than I brought it to a local smith and than the problems started.

But I missed my little friend that is so easy to conceal and shoots so accurate.

So I went today and bought me a brand new Smith & Wesson M&P 9 Shield again.

Am I happy? Yes I am very happy now. I have my little friend back.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Why Doan you say hello to my little friend


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Good for you. It happens and who knows why. Glad you got another one of your favorites.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

Here's wishing you all the best with your new gun. Please keep us posted as to how your "relationship with your new friend" progresses.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

PT111Pro said:


> A while ago I sold my M&P Shield out of frustration. The gun had issues and was just not reliable anymore. Well - I knew that it was s only my particular gun.
> My old Shield had thousands of rounds trough it without any problems, than I brought it to a local smith and than the problems started.
> 
> But I missed my little friend that is so easy to conceal and shoots so accurate.
> ...


PT,
I have to say that in my opinion, when you are happy, it makes a lot of us happy. I would say more , but then you wouldn't be happy anymore and there's the rub......
GW


----------



## KeithC. (Dec 24, 2013)

I was looking at the feed ramp on mine, thinking how crude it looks and how nice it would look if I had it polished. Then I thought, "this gun has had zero failures of any type at all, why mess with it"?

I left it alone. The feed ramp still annoys me but I am just going to live with it. I don't want to screw up something that works perfectly fine the way it is.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

WoW, what next?
But thank you guys for yor kind response.


----------



## dustin.cavanah (Feb 18, 2015)

Congrats! I love my shield.


----------



## Sierra_Hunter (Feb 17, 2015)

I've been considering a shield for my next gun. It would be a 45.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Sierra_Hunter said:


> I've been considering a shield for my next gun. It would be a 45.


Only available in 9mm and .40.....................


----------



## Sierra_Hunter (Feb 17, 2015)

Oh right the shield is the compact. I was looking at just a standard full size MP45


----------

